# Quinoa from morrisons



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok so iv bought quinoa from a few places co-op, holland and barrat and its always about 60g of carbs per 100g of quinoa.

The other day I picked up a bag in morrisons and its 16g of carbs per 100g!? The other stats are also very low and dont add up to 100. Could this be a missprint or is it some different kind?

Bags look pretty similar all from the whole food section.


----------

